# Dual toning - copper then blue



## terri (Jun 26, 2006)

Over the weekend, I made a few test prints from my recent shoot of an abandoned gar repair garage.

I really liked this empty storage room in the back. It was very dim in there and I liked the light from the window and the empty shelves.

Tried more dual toning, this time leading with copper toner, followed by a brief dip in blue. The concept is to have the high and mid tones convert first, then the shadow tones convert with the blue. So the trick is to play with the time allowed in the first toner, since if you leave it in too long, there is no more silver left to convert with the second toner. I used Fotospeed toners. 

Here is a progression of times:

Started with copper, 20 seconds, then blue, about 5 seconds. The copper tone here is light, almost peach colored:









This one is copper, 30 seconds, then blue, about 7 seconds. The copper is more pronounced, though still on the light side, and the blues are effectively distributed in the shadows:









I then decided to go for a straight copper look. No blue toner was added. This was toned about 45-50 seconds. Note the increased contrast in the print. 








I really like dual toning, but I've learned to start with a ton of prints, since the times can vary and it's easy to go overboard one way or the other. My trashcan was my friend for this session. :mrgreen: 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dual toning is a delightfully subtle technique. Thank you so very much for taking time out to post.

One of my earliest landscapes was painted using two pigments: thalo blue and burnt sienna. Your dual-toning technique, particularly in the first print, exhibits the same sleight-of-hand effect in suggesting a much wider color palette. Fascinating.

I've used toning to separate subject from background by 'painting' the subject with toner. It works as long as it isn't overdone. Too great a contrast ends up looking poster-ish.


----------



## terri (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words!  

I agree - dual toning is a lot of fun, and it's amazing that the addition of 2 colors somehow hints at more. Thanks for pointing that out. :thumbup: 

I have several more prints from this session, more 10-second variations, but in the end the top 2 seemed to suit the subject matter best without being overdone. 

I would love to see you post stuff you've done, as well. Why yes - that's a hint. :mrgreen:


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 27, 2006)

Unfortunately [or fortunately for the viewer, perhaps], I have not yet accessorized my 'puter with a scanner.  And there are already many, many fine photographs on this site.


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2006)

cool image terri, nicely done....... i prefer the second one here i think.... i like the strength of the blue in the shadows. :thumbup:


----------



## Alison (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree, the 2nd one has a bit more depth to it. Very nicely done!


----------

